# Ewww Drowned Rat! LOL!



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

BTW, I don't know if you can tell, but we are starting the Mustached 
poodle look on him, just for fun and it's something different, I think it's 
TOO CUTE!


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

AAAWW! They just look so pathetic and helpless at bathtime. I like toys with mustaches, tried it on Sam once, LOL! He looked ridiculous!


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Awww poor Scooter...he looks so pathetic! I'm sure that has nothing to do with how spoiled he is!

I like that last pic...he looks like he is saying "yeah take the picture and then dry me off!"

I love bath pictures!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks guys, we just had to capture the pathetic look on his 
face, lol! We call Scooter "Old Man," due to his silver/gray 
coloration, now with the mustache, he really does look like a
cute little old man! 

Hehe I love bath pictures too, just so funny to see all that poodley
hair wet and plastered down drooping, LOL!


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

Pathetic is the word I'd use, too. But then they all look kind of pathetic at at bath time, don't they? He's still cute, though. Looking foward to seeing a picture of him when he's dry to check out that moustache.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

kathyd said:


> Pathetic is the word I'd use, too. But then they all look kind of pathetic at at bath time, don't they? He's still cute, though. Looking foward to seeing a picture of him when he's dry to check out that moustache.


Yep, I believe most hate baths...except Rocks he seems to love water
and has even tried several attempts to jump in the tub with me! :lol:
He's very adorable when he's all dry though with his mustache and little
poms, so cute!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Lol He Looks Funny. Don't All Poodles When There Wet Look Funny.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

haha great series of pics!! Love it!


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

Awww, Poor Pathetic Little old man. lol Poodles really do look different when they are all wet. Great pictures!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Yorkiecrazy said:


> Awww, Poor Pathetic Little old man. lol


It's so funny to have someone else refer to him as a little old
man, LOL! Thanks! :lol:


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Awww how cute he is.


----------



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

Aww, poor baby! lol!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

HAHHAAH too cute


----------

